# What is the best computer game you have ever played?



## karls (Nov 17, 2010)

I love to play computer games but I always beat them! I need a good computer game that requires a lot of figuring out! What is the best computer game you have ever played?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 18, 2010)

Master of Orion 2 - 4E turn based strategy, a bit dated now but good long hours of fun.  Been looking for something just as fun but turn based games seem to have been replaced by real time strategy, which I have found just comes down to numbers.  

The Witcher - just a RPG, lot of fun.  sure it has some isses, sluggy interface but good game.  The Witcher 2 is scheduled for May 2011 and is looking good. 

Diablo - can't wait for 3, yes, kill, kill, kill but still a game I play.  

Dungeon Keeper 2 - Hey, playing an evil being is hard, building a dungeon to open a portal was a cool idea, being able to slap around your workers was nice, stopping those heroes was damn fun.  This was a great real time strategy game, too short and limited maps.  Wish someone would re-visit it.     

FreeLancer - Space shooter, still has mods being created for it.


----------



## dvvega (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a short list as they all provided differing experiences.

Druid: The Enlightenment (C64)
Paradroid (C64)
Loaded I & II (PS2)

They all are great examples of simplicity in design and execution in my opinion. If save features were available they would be great casual/pick-up games in today's day and age.

D


----------



## B1GJOE (Nov 18, 2010)

Freelancer is an amazing game.  Even when you're done, you can grab friends and play online/lan not to mention all the mods you can add to the game.

Mechwarrior 4: Mercenaries:  When I see MW I don't think Modern Warfare, I think Mechwarrior.  This game is pretty darn awesome too.

Neverwinter Nights.  This is probably my favorite, but the 1st two I listed are very close.  Neverwinter nights is an amazingly awesome RPG by Bioware (for those of you who've been living under a rock for the past 8 years and don't know).  Probably the best part of this game is the toolset included.  It's extremely easy to use, and almost anyone can make a module to play.  This allows for a very large number of custom campaigns to appear.  Overall, it's an amazing game that's worth playing alone or with friends.

Of course, I have to also say the game that got me started gaming.
Commander Keen (All of the games) specifically Commander Keen 4: Aliens ate my Babysitter.  This was the first video game I ever played and it was awesome.  I reccomend Downloading it for anyone who enjoys a good platformer.  It's shareware, so even better!


----------



## jcayer (Nov 18, 2010)

Going old school.  Civilization.
The hours lost on that are incalculable.


----------



## Mallus (Nov 18, 2010)

Civilization (II).

It stood the test of time.


----------



## Croesus (Nov 19, 2010)

karls said:


> I love to play computer games but I always beat them! I need a good computer game that requires a lot of figuring out! What is the best computer game you have ever played?




You specifically mentioned that you find games too easy, so here are some that require effort to learn and win consistently:

*X-Com UFO Defense*

*Master of Orion 2*

*Civilization II*

*Panzer General II*

*Fantasy General* (same game engine as Panzer General I, with much tougher AI)

*Heroes of Might and Magic III Complete*

*Age of Wonders*

*Sword of the Stars*

Unfortunately, most of these are older games, so you may have trouble running them under Win7.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Nov 19, 2010)

Does it have to be a computer game, and not console?  What about emulators, do those count?  Because my favorite game of all time is Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Gulla (Nov 19, 2010)

What makes for a good game? In the list below I assume all genres are an option and that a good game takes time, requires effort and is not trivial to finish.

*Elite* - A space trader and fighter game from the C64 days. Not the PC-version. The C64 should be available on emulator now. Both the BBC version and the C64 version were long, hard and difficult. The PC version is a joke. I could blast through to Elite status in a weekend. I never got there on the BBC and spent well over 200 playing hours to get to the "surprise challenge" you needed to get there on the C64.

*Cannon Fodder* - Very fun action puzzle game with lots of humour. Played it on the Amiga, available for PC and works nicely there. Took a "team" of dedicated gamers almost 3 days to finish the first time (playing 24 hours a day, switching players. I "used to be" a geek  )

*Might & Magic* - 1st person, group based RPG with turn based combat. From 6 you can chose to have realtime. All from 3-8 are good. A long, hard and fun game is to combine 4 (clouds of Xeen) and 5 (darkside of Xeen) into one huge game. Available on GOG. Combining the RPGs with the strategy-games Heroes of Might & Magic can give you the longest campaigns available in the gaming world. The 6-8 games and the Heroes 3-4 with expansions can be seen as one very long campaign seeing the same story over lots of games and from several sides.

*Syndicate* - Realtime solidier/action game with strategy/development between missions. Hard and fun. Not too long, sadly.

*Silent Storm* - Tactical combat during WW2. Same feeling as UFO/X-Com and Jagged Alliance, but I preferred SS to the others. You need to be careful, tacticly good and it is a long game. The follow up is also well worth the time.

*Silent Service* - Submarine sim. Takes lots of effort and patience. Not the most fun of these, but sinking the Yamato without getting caught is definitely hard...

*PlaneScape: Torment* - Singelplayer RPG (Same style as Baldur's Gate) Long, good and with some concepts that might be very hard to get. I spent hours upon hours before I grasped a very simple (non intuitive) point. 

*Civilization* - Strategy, turn based. Very good. I think the biggest challenge currently is Civ 4. The latest is too easy still, but after years of patching and with AI-mods Civ 4 is now a very smooth game with exceptional AI challenging the very best players.

*RailRoad Tycoon* - Railroad based economy sim. Very good, very fun, unfortunately not extremely difficult.

*Panzer General* - Strategic/tactical WW2 simulator. Turn Based. I prefer number 2 of these, or maybe Fantasy General. They are all good, though, and with any "feelings" for your soldiers getting the objectives for optimal results is very hard. Campaign mode is the way to go.

Håkon
realizing he has played very many good games since he started with his first in 1980


----------



## Merkuri (Nov 19, 2010)

FYI, a lot of these games are available on GOG.com.  They're cheap, DRM-free, and fixed to run on modern operating systems.


----------



## Aran Thule (Nov 19, 2010)

I still have to put my fave down as being Star Control 2
Simple but designed with great imagination and humour.
Was so popular with fans that they remade it to work on multiple operating systems and improved the sound and graphics.

Basic idea of the story is that you were born in a research base and now all grown up and with a prototype spaceship you set off to earth to find out why there has been no contact with them for a long while.

The game has a kind of multiple choice dialogue system and combat is like asteriods.

Can be downloaded for free from The Ur-Quan Masters - Downloads


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Nov 19, 2010)

I may select only *one* game? Then my vote goes to:

Pirates

Ah, spending endless time sailing the Caribbean, deciding on a whim whether to hunt for ships, searching for treasures or long-lost relatives, sacking towns, wooing the governors' daughters, distributing the plunder and waiting for release from gaol, hoping that the old crew still believes in you.


----------



## Askaval30 (Nov 19, 2010)

Planescape Torment

Only game that is truly moving on so many levels...


----------



## Joker (Nov 20, 2010)

Half Life and its sequels.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 20, 2010)

If you're looking for strategy games check out Battlezone 1 & 2, and M.A.X: Mechanized Assault and Exploration.

Battlezone 1998 is free, and works on most Windows systems without any tweaking. It's the best real time strategy game I've played. It's also one of the best first person shooters.

The sequel is pretty good too.

M.A.X. is the greatest turn based strategy game, but only if you have a friend to play hot-seat with. As a singleplayer it's pretty good, but nothing special.


----------



## CuRoi (Nov 20, 2010)

The obvious yet oddly not mentioned yet - Oblivion 

Yeah, I've been playing computer games since Pong and I'm a big fan of many of the games mentioned above, but as an avid RPer, the entire Elder Scrolls series just gets it right for solo RPGs. (Of course, I'm at the gaming table with friends if given a choice!)

Other favorites which I'd have on my "Top 10...err 12" list based on countless hours "wasted" on them:

Ultima 3
Warcraft (not "World of")
Starcraft
Wizardry
Railroad Tycoon
Civ series
Gold Box DnD (Pool of Radiance, Curse of the Azure Bonds)
Unreal
Quake
Half Life (and the original Wasteland)
Diablo 
Pirates


----------



## Felon (Nov 21, 2010)

X-Com UFO Defense is the pinnacle of computer gaming.

That was a game about constant surprises and exploration. I remember how awed I was the firs time I blindly toss a grenade into a cornfield. The field actually caught fire, and it shed light that revealed the alien, and then the next turn the fire spread and burned the alien to death. You just couldn't take any of that for granted back then.

And then there was when I first discovered that with a little firepower and persistence that it was actually possible to blow in the alien ships rather than enter through the front door. 

And then there was the first time my base was invaded. I couldn't believe that the aliens were actually allowed to put me on the defensive like that.


----------



## darkwing (Nov 21, 2010)

I've played a lot of games, but the one I never get tired of is Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Nov 21, 2010)

Probably Civ II, but I'd also consider Baldur's Gate II and Fallout II (why is the second one always the best one?).


----------



## Merkuri (Nov 21, 2010)

Ahnehnois said:


> (why is the second one always the best one?).




Once they've realized the first one is popular, they spend time to improve on it with the second.  It's the opposite of movies, where often the second one is just hacked out as cheaply as possible to just ride on the popularity of the first.

Lots of these that people have mentioned are some of my favs, too, like Half-Life, the Civilization series (though I actually find Civ IV my fav so far), the Warcraft/Starcraft series, Planescape: Torment, Baldur's Gate I and II.

For older games, I used to love playing the Quest for Glory games.  I think they were the first true cRPGs I ever played.  (We had a copy of the original "Hero Quest" before Sierra changed the name and only found out it was selling for tons on eBay after we sold it for a couple bucks at a garage sale.)  Wing Commander will always hold a special place in my heart because it was the first game I ever played by myself (as opposed to watching my father play games).  And I can't forget Wolfenstein 3D and the original Doom.  My sister and I used to watch my father play those when I was a kid, and my mom used to poke her head in the room and laugh because all three of us were leaning to the side, trying to see around a corner.

Back to more modern games, I logged hours and hours on Oblivion and Morrowind (though sadly I have actually not finished the main plot in either).  I think I played Prince of Persia: Sands of Time three or four times.  That was the only game I've ever played twice back-to-back (I loved it so much that when I finished it I couldn't accept it was done so I played it again, even though it's completely linear and has almost no replay value).  And right now I can't stop playing Dragon Age: Origins.  (Bioware really knows how to do a single-player cRPG.)


----------



## jonesy (Nov 21, 2010)

Ahnehnois said:


> (why is the second one always the best one?).



I wouldn't say always, and I'd say it depends a great deal on personal preferance.

I like Battlezone more than 2, Quake more than the sequels, Master of Orion more than the sequels, Unreal Tournament more than the sequels, Morrowind more than Oblivion.

Then again, there is some magic in the number two. Wing Commander 2, Eye of Beholder 2, Heavy Gear 2, Mechwarrior 2 & Mercenaries.

Too bad they never made King of Dragon Pass 2. That would have rocked.


----------



## Welverin (Nov 21, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Morrowind more than Oblivion.




Those would actually be 3 & 4.


----------



## Welverin (Nov 21, 2010)

CuRoi said:


> Ultima 3




6, 7, 7 pt2, Underworld 1&2.You can really just substitute Ultima for Elder Scrolls above and you'll have me.



> Half Life (and the original Wasteland)




Tha's an odd combination, did you by chance mean Fountain of Youth?


----------



## jonesy (Nov 22, 2010)

Welverin said:


> Those would actually be 3 & 4.





Also, I guess you could call Unreal Tournament the second in the series.

So, yeah.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 23, 2010)

The Terrific Twos have already been mentioned but bear repeating:

*Master of Orion II* -- this is the best 4X game ever made. Yes, better than...
*Civilization II* -- ... the second best 4X game.
*Star Control 2* -- combines space combat, exploration, and an amazing story.

Other games I am fond of, though they're not particular difficult:

*Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic* -- the best Star Wars story since Empire Strikes Back. Also, the best Star Wars game, period.

*Wing Commander* -- (if you can figure out some way to run it) -- superb space-opera and arcade-y flight sim in a delightful blend. Not the first game to adopt cinematic touches, but one of the most successful for its time.


----------



## Welverin (Nov 23, 2010)

jonesy said:


> Also, I guess you could call Unreal Tournament the second in the series.




Wouldn't that be more of a spin off of the Unreal games?

Unreal, from what I know, was a standard first-person shooter, where as UT was arena based multiplayer game.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 24, 2010)

Welverin said:


> Unreal, from what I know, was a standard first-person shooter, where as UT was arena based multiplayer game.



I never saw it that way, because I never cared enough to play through the boringly avarage single-player in Unreal. But the multiplayer was fun.


----------



## Agamon (Nov 25, 2010)

Ohemgee, where to begin?

The tops would be X-Com: UFO Defence.  Best turn-based tactical game evar.

Then, Master of Orion II.  Best 4X game ever created.

Civilization.  They've all gotten better with each iteration (well, 3 maybe stumbled a bit, and I need to play 5 more before saying anything about it).

Heroes of Might & Magic 3, the best HOMM.

This obviously shows my <3 for turn-based games.

Oh, and Pirates!  My first PC game.  Full of awesome.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Nov 26, 2010)

If I have to pick just one, it'd be either The Bard's Tale or Ultima 4, but I'll make a list:

The Bard's Tale(s) 1, 2, and 3
Ultima 4
Heroes of Might and Magic 3
Might and Magic 3,4,5, and 6
Ultimate Wizardry
Jumpman
Baldur's Gate saga
Icewinde Dale 
Wizardry 1-3
Gold Box games
Blood


Yeah, I like the old games.


----------



## Welverin (Nov 26, 2010)

JRRNeiklot said:


> Yeah, I like the old games.




Or maybe you're just _old_ and don't understand all of the newfangled crap that is coming out now.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Nov 26, 2010)

Baldur's Gate (& sequels ...)


----------



## MadLuke (Nov 27, 2010)

Neverwinter Nights I


----------



## CuRoi (Nov 27, 2010)

Welverin said:


> 6, 7, 7 pt2, Underworld 1&2.You can really just substitute Ultima for Elder Scrolls above and you'll have me.
> 
> I never got into the later Ultima series. Not sure why, but I played and replayed Ultima 3 quite a bit.
> 
> Tha's an odd combination, did you by chance mean Fountain of Youth?




Odd indeed  

Half Life should go on its own line and it should be:
Fallout (and the original Wasteland)


----------



## Sutekh (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, what an awesome topic/ question

Well the ones Ive enjoyed have been mostly listed already.

I think the first game I ever played was called Wizball and it was for the C64.

I got into gaming to a great deal by the Gold Box games. I remember my first ill fated attack on Sokhal Keep in Pools of Radiance. So that and its companions will always have a special place in my heart.

Doom was my first foray into the fps. I remember it being modded to death. Good memories though

System Shock to me was my ideal game. Cold opening, no clue what was going on and combat was freakin deadly. I never enjoyed the 2nd one as much as the first because it seemed unfinished and I was new to using the audio recording as an exposition device.  I enjoyed Bioshock in much the same way. 

To me Fallout 1 still reigns supreme over its successors. It brought me a new harsh world with interesting characters (unlike the 2nd one which suffered from 'fun stuff' and in game jokes), it was hard too. I find it hard to believe people prefer Fallout 2, but I guess some people prefer the pop culture in game jokes which Fallout 1 lacked. 

I enjoyed Morrowind, Oblivion not so much. I can remember dungeon crawling in the original ARENA... not pleasant memories (but that was mainly due to lots of characters in towns walking around doing nothing but walking around doing nothing)

In terms of threat value I found Ultima Underworld hardcore. It assaulted you from point A to the end. Always low on health , food and resources.


----------



## Welverin (Nov 29, 2010)

CuRoi said:


> I never got into the later Ultima series. Not sure why, but I played and replayed Ultima 3 quite a bit.




U6 was the first one I played, after that it was hard to go backwards.


----------



## messy (Dec 4, 2010)

baldur's gate series. i've spent many an hour on those games. their replay value is incredible.


----------



## Raunalyn (Dec 7, 2010)

For me, Ultima 7 and 7 pt2 were among my favorites. Such a huge world and so much to do on top of a truly epic storyline. Sadly, the series went downhill after that (though, I still find Ultima 8 kind of enjoyable).

Wing Commander: Privateer. Excellent game that opened up a nice genre for me. The Space Mercenary/Pirate is a fun story to play.

Planescape: Torment. Another truly epic story. Hard to put it down, and the ending is very poignant if played correctly.

Diablo and Diablo 2: These games are pretty much hack-and-slash, but with an addictive quality that way too many games have tried to emulate but have rarely succeeded with.

Starcraft/Starcraft 2/Warcraft 1, 2 and 3: Ahh, the hours upon hours spent playing these games as my life passed me by...

Masters of Magic: I'm surprised this one was not mentioned. Extremely fun strategy/rpg game. Highly addictive

American McGee's Alice: Call me quirky, but I loved this game. Very dark take on Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Stoat (Dec 22, 2010)

Doom.

A Chainsaw! Find some meat!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 29, 2010)

Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn

Imperium Galactica II: Alliances

Civilization III

Majesty Gold Edition


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Dec 29, 2010)

Baldurs Gate I, II, and ToB
Planescape: Torment
IceWind Dale I & II
Star Wars: KotOR
Final Fantasy VII
Diablo I & II


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Jan 4, 2011)

X-Com or Civilization II.


----------



## gwrwulf (Jan 6, 2011)

*Mass Effect*

I may have missed seeing this early but Mass Effect 1&2. 3 should be out later this year to boot. Others not yet listed include Assasin's Creed 1&2, Brother hood should be out soon for PC


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jan 6, 2011)

Mass Effect is certainly a very good game, but has it been around long enough to warrant "best ever"? I don't know about that.


----------



## Merkuri (Jan 6, 2011)

Joshua Randall said:


> Mass Effect is certainly a very good game, but has it been around long enough to warrant "best ever"?




Why does how long it's been out matter?  It still falls into the time span of "ever". 

After loving the heck out of Dragon Age: Origins I have a copy of Mass Effect coming in the mail in a week or two (bought with Christmas gift cards).


----------



## Welverin (Jan 7, 2011)

Merkuri said:


> Why does how long it's been out matter?  It still falls into the time span of "ever".




More perspective to properly judge.



> After loving the heck out of Dragon Age: Origins I have a copy of Mass Effect coming in the mail in a week or two (bought with Christmas gift cards).




Start saving for two now, by the time you hit the end of one you won't want to wait for the next game.


----------



## Zaukrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Better to try to install the old Baldur's Gate CDs I have, or just go to GoG and download their work? It's not a ton of money....


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 3, 2011)

Once I got my antivirus to sit down and shut up it was a piece of cake to get Icewind Dale installed on my Windows 7 laptop.  Baldur's Gate will probably be just as easy since they both use the same technology.


----------



## Gulla (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a widescreen patch worth considering at G3: Widescreen Mod

Running at 640x480 is a bit difficult on modern equipment


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 3, 2011)

I loved playing Space Quest, I loved playing Doom, and I loved playing Baldur's Gate, but Planescape: Torment is my all-time favourite.


----------



## Flatus Maximus (Feb 3, 2011)

Tie Fighter
Zork 1
Civilization 2


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 4, 2011)

You know, I remember talking about Baldur's Gate way back when there was still a TSR Chat (or when it had recently become WotC Chat). After all these years, I have to wonder whether I should go back and play the Baldur's Gate series and Planescape: Torment. I have thus far avoided paying for digitally delivered content, but I suppose you can burn them onto DVDs?


----------



## Starman (Feb 4, 2011)

Civ II
HOMM III
X-Com
Baldur's Gate I and II
Planescape: Torment


----------



## Gulla (Feb 4, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> You know, I remember talking about Baldur's Gate way back when there was still a TSR Chat (or when it had recently become WotC Chat). After all these years, I have to wonder whether I should go back and play the Baldur's Gate series and Planescape: Torment. I have thus far avoided paying for digitally delivered content, but I suppose you can burn them onto DVDs?




That's one of the big advantages of GOG: You can download it, burn it, install it on all computers in your house (if you, like me, have more than one) and enjoy it. So yes, buying it from GOG let you burn the games to CD/DVD and with no DRM you can be pretty sure you can play it as long as you have anything running real or emulated Windows.

(The more I use GOG the bigger a fan-bay I get. Not associated with them in any other way than as an early Beta tester and long time very satisfied customer.)


----------



## Sutekh (Feb 4, 2011)

Good Old Games while good still isnt cutting it for me.


Where are my Gold Box D&D games? The Ultimas? THe Might and magics? Wizardries, THe X Com series etc


----------



## Jhaelen (Feb 4, 2011)

This is very difficult. There's a lot of games I remember quite fondly.

My vote probably goes to Ultima IV. The depth and love to detail in the worldbuilding was incredible. What set it apart from similar game were the moral challenges. It was difficult to become an avatar of eight sometimes conflicting high virtues.

A close second would be Gothic. It didn't have quite the depth, but there were lots of choices to be made (moral and otherwise) and the 3d graphics were simply stunning. Monster AI was varied and the action components actually helped immersion.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 4, 2011)

Oregon Trail.    Though personally I wished you could get stuck in the Sierras and resort to canibalism in that game.


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 4, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> After all these years, I have to wonder whether I should go back and play the Baldur's Gate series and Planescape: Torment.




Go play Planescape: Torment!  Now!  It's a crime that you haven't played it yet.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 4, 2011)

? said:
			
		

> *Endure. In enduring, grow strong. *



This game.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 4, 2011)

X-Com. The end.


----------



## Gulla (Feb 5, 2011)

Sutekh said:


> Good Old Games while good still isnt cutting it for me.
> 
> 
> Where are my Gold Box D&D games? The Ultimas? THe Might and magics? Wizardries, THe X Com series etc




It has to do with unclear rights mostly. But Might & Magic 1-6 are at Might and Magic® 6-pack: Limited Edition - GOG.com

And some games simply used so many bugs from DOS and Windows display and  sound drivers that any emulation probably is impossible :-(


----------



## Welverin (Feb 5, 2011)

Gulla said:


> It has to do with unclear rights mostly. But Might & Magic 1-6 are at Might and Magic® 6-pack: Limited Edition - GOG.com
> 
> And some games simply used so many bugs from DOS and Windows display and  sound drivers that any emulation probably is impossible :-(




I think the biggest reason would be some companies just not wanting to, some companies are just going to be opposed to DRm free games. I suspect that's why there is nothing from EA available.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 5, 2011)

Diablo II
World of Warcraft
X-Com: UFO Defense
Quake II -   with the Team CHAOS mod
The Witcher 1 (yes, I'm biased)
Neverwinter Nights 1 (yes, I'm biased here too)

and my all time fave...

Knights of the Old Republic 1 (I prerfer it on the Xbox over the higher res PC version,  actually)


----------



## Welverin (Feb 5, 2011)

Steel_Wind said:


> The Witcher 1 (yes, I'm biased)
> Neverwinter Nights 1 (yes, I'm biased here too)




What makes you biased?


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 6, 2011)

Too many great older games from my teenage and college years to name just one; lots have already been mentioned in this thread.

Best PC game in the last 5-ish years?  Mass Effect 2 just barely over Dragon Age: Origins.  Can't get it out of my head!  I'm waiting for my gaming laptop to get back from the shop so I can get back to my Hardcore playthrough.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 6, 2011)

Welverin said:


> What makes you biased?




I was project lead involved in the production of expansions for both games (the Witcher PC expansion was cancelled during its development by CDPR).


----------



## mattcolville (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been playing video games since about 1977, when I was 7 years old, and the most astonishing game I've ever played was Mass Effect 2 which came out last year.

And I find this amazing and remarkable because it indicates the Golden Age is probably yet to come.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 7, 2011)

Merkuri said:


> Go play Planescape: Torment!  Now!  It's a crime that you haven't played it yet.




If only. I have just overcome, I believe, an addiction to Medieval II: Total War that has been destroying my life. As long as GOG is alive though, I imagine I will get around to it and the BG Series at some point. I swear, it will be weird playing for the first time games that use rules from AD&D... (those games, not any games; I have played lots of Gold Box).


----------



## Ahnehnois (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahnehnois said:


> Probably Civ II, but I'd also consider Baldur's Gate II and Fallout II (why is the second one always the best one?).



Having now played Fallout 3 extensively, I'm going to have to add that to the pantheon.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2011)

Sim Date 

_seriously now_

Civ series rocks

Pirates

Prince of Persia series

Heroes of Might & Magic

Pokemon - _yes I will claim this!_

my favourtie though is Dynasty Warriors!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 9, 2011)

> Me? I'm the head of Vecna.



This game.


----------



## Orius (Feb 9, 2011)

I've played few computer games myself, most of my gaming experience is on consoles.  Computer gaming tends to be expensive, and console games are just easier to work with.  Plus I'm suing a cheap notebook PC right now, and it's not the greatest platform for gaming (the Windows Experience Index for this machine is a 2.3...so yeah not going to be using this for a lot of gaming), and laptops/notebooks feel real clumsy to me for gaming.

I'll give yet another mention to Baldur's Gate and Neverwinter Nights.  BG for the excellent adaptaion of the D&D rules to a computer game and NWN for the toolset and mutltiplayer.  But my favorite would have to be Majesty: The Fantasy Kingom Sim.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 10, 2011)

If we're counting console games:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GcRjQl41mI&feature=related]YouTube - Johan Agebjörn featuring Nintendo - Mega Man II (Edit)[/ame]


----------



## Agamon (Feb 10, 2011)

Gulla said:


> It has to do with unclear rights mostly. But Might & Magic 1-6 are at Might and Magic® 6-pack: Limited Edition - GOG.com
> 
> And some games simply used so many bugs from DOS and Windows display and  sound drivers that any emulation probably is impossible :-(




And the X-Com series can be found on Steam.


----------



## Firebeetle (Feb 11, 2011)

I only play two games, because they are so good they don't need any improvement:

Pong and OD&D

Ok, not really. I really enjoyed both of those back in the day but I've moved on now.


----------



## jeeze (Feb 11, 2011)

playstation game , tekken , final fantasy , assasins creed


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 11, 2011)

Wizard's Crown
Wasteland, then Fallout, then Fallout 2 
Load Runner
Marathon (entire series)
Sim City
Rune
Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Welverin (Feb 12, 2011)

Eric Anondson said:


> Wasteland, then Fallout, then Fallout 2




No Fountain of Youth, or was it just not good enough?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 12, 2011)

Welverin said:


> No Fountain of Youth, or was it just not good enough?



Is that a game? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Feb 12, 2011)

Not including consol games, the games that I have enjoyed and/or wasted the most time on:

The Civ series.
World of Warcraft (by far, the biggest time waster).
Dragon Age
Diablo II
and my favorite computer game of all time,

Knights of the Old Republic.

Bascially, two companies can put out a product, and I'll play it: Bioware and Rockstar.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 12, 2011)

Welverin said:


> No Fountain of Youth, or was it just not good enough?



Indiana Jones and the Fountain of Youth?

Or do you mean Fountain of Dreams, the Wasteland sequel? That wasn't all that good.


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr. Wilson said:


> Bascially, two companies can put out a product, and I'll play it: Bioware and Rockstar.




Another company that finds it hard to go wrong is Blizzard.  Diablo, Warcraft, Starcraft... I haven't played anything by Blizzard that I haven't loved.  They've defined the RTS and MMO genres for me.  I can't play an RTS without comparing it to Warcraft III or Starcraft, and I can't play an MMO without comparing it to World of Warcraft.


----------



## Welverin (Feb 13, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Indiana Jones and the Fountain of Youth?
> 
> Or do you mean Fountain of Dreams, the Wasteland sequel? That wasn't all that good.




Yes, I got the name wrong, never played either game myself, but have a friend who was a big Wasteland fan. I know he didn't like FoD as much, but can't remember if he disliked it or not.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 14, 2011)

Medieval Total War II - great game, truly epic if you don't screw around with the cheats, even better if you download the mod Stainless Steel 6.2 or higher - absolutely killer.

Civilization IV - I've liked all the Civ games (hell, I even liked the original Avalon Hill bookcase game it was based on.)  This one is just my favorite, although I haven't gotten V yet (sucks being out of work).

Pirates! - Plundering anything along the Spanish Main is a whopping good time.

Suikoden 1 & 2 - Can't leave out the classic console games.  I still have them on my play list, still love the story and the fact that getting the game 100% is never a gaurentee but always a treat.

Final Fantasy Tactics - I can't stand Final Fantasy for the most part, I'm not sure why, the games are brilliant, but FFT is just plain old awesome in a box.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 14, 2011)

Merkuri said:


> Another company that finds it hard to go wrong is Blizzard.  Diablo, Warcraft, Starcraft... I haven't played anything by Blizzard that I haven't loved.  They've defined the RTS and MMO genres for me.  I can't play an RTS without comparing it to Warcraft III or Starcraft, and I can't play an MMO without comparing it to World of Warcraft.




And for me, WoW just blows.  I know I'm in the minority, but farming just isn't my thing.  I prefer old school RPG's so I like DDO.  Starcraft and Warcraft aren't all that much of my cup of tea, but then I don't like RTS's outside of Age of Empires and that's more for the kitsch value.  Diablo though, can't wait for D3...


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 15, 2011)

Merkuri said:


> Another company that finds it hard to go wrong is Blizzard.  Diablo, Warcraft, Starcraft... I haven't played anything by Blizzard that I haven't loved.  They've defined the RTS and MMO genres for me.  I can't play an RTS without comparing it to Warcraft III or Starcraft, and I can't play an MMO without comparing it to World of Warcraft.




No company is perfect though... I really love StarCraft II, but it also includes another game which I despise, Lost Viking. I HATE that I have to get 500,000 points at that piece of refuse in order to get all of the campaign achievements!


----------



## Keith Robinson (Feb 17, 2011)

Half-Life I (and expansions)
Neverwinter Nights I (and expansions)
Civ series

Reminds me that I  must get Neverwinter Nights up and running on my Windows 7 box.  Haven't played it in a while.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 18, 2011)

The Kyngdoms said:


> <SNIP>
> Reminds me that I  must get Neverwinter Nights up and running on my Windows 7 box.  Haven't played it in a while.




Good luck with that, there have been some issues with NWN and Windows VIsta and beyond.  If you're running a 64-bit system, I hope you have good bandwidth to download patches - and hopefully your emulator won't see it as a virus.   Most folks have had to run dual system in order to run it (one reason I never upgraded my gaming rig is so I could keep it on my playlist without any hassles.)


----------



## Merkuri (Feb 18, 2011)

The Kyngdoms said:


> Reminds me that I  must get Neverwinter Nights up and running on my Windows 7 box.






Thunderfoot said:


> Good luck with that, there have been some issues with NWN and Windows VIsta and beyond.




If you're willing to pay $10 you can get a copy of Neverwinter Nights: Diamond that's guaranteed to play on Windows 7.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 18, 2011)

Merkuri said:


> If you're willing to pay $10 you can get a copy of Neverwinter Nights: Diamond that's guaranteed to play on Windows 7.



Definitely the way to go!


----------



## Keith Robinson (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys.  I'll probably just look to get the Diamond version and be done with it.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Feb 21, 2011)

Did anyone ever play Descent or Descent 2?  

That was crazy awesome and it was the only "first-person" game that felt truly 3-d.  You flew and spun and climbed and dove through tunnels and rooms, rotating at any angle.

Talk about working on your spacial awareness.... Sometimes you had no idea you were flying around upside-down or sideways.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 21, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> Did anyone ever play Descent or Descent 2?



I don't usually get motion sickness from anything, but both of those made me severely ill. Apart from that I didn't really have anything negative to say about them.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Feb 22, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I don't usually get motion sickness from anything, but both of those made me severely ill. Apart from that I didn't really have anything negative to say about them.




Yea, Descent 1 and 2 can seriously make you dizzy.  But its good for working on your spatial awareness in a zero-g environment.


----------



## Jhaelen (Feb 22, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> Did anyone ever play Descent or Descent 2?
> 
> That was crazy awesome and it was the only "first-person" game that felt truly 3-d.  You flew and spun and climbed and dove through tunnels and rooms, rotating at any angle.
> 
> Talk about working on your spacial awareness.... Sometimes you had no idea you were flying around upside-down or sideways.



Yup, excellent games. Very difficult to control your ship and orient yourself while fending off the pretty clever bots, lots of secrets, etc. 

There were also some pretty cool user-created levels, including my first contact with a hypercube.

I also loved that they eventually released the source-code. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 23, 2011)

I've posted this in other threads but am adding it here for the record.

The Great Gatsby - For Nes

And here's some background on this fine achievement.

Kotaku, the Gamer?s Guide


----------



## Than (Feb 26, 2011)

Civilization - I've played it on and off for decades, hows that for playability.

Also of note:

Halo, Knights of the old republic, Diablo.


----------



## innerdude (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thread, only pages 1, 2, and 7, but so far no one's mentioned the true King of all PC Gaming: 

Deus Ex. 

Not the sequel, Deus Ex: Invisible War, which was a multi-platform yawner, but the original, PC-only Deus Ex. 

Those of you that have played it, and loved it, know what I'm talking about. 

In some ways, it's kind of the 1e D&D of games--people have tried to improve upon it, there's "shinier," more up-to-date graphics engines, but in its purest essence, Deus Ex is the pinnacle of PC gaming. 

Seriously, pick up a copy on Steam for $5. You can thank me later.


----------

